# Second tier worst mom of the year



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/mom-humiliates-10-year-old-who-wont-brush-her-hair-101961774812.html

First tier is reserved for the ones that kill or beat their kids but damn. 

#looks up to God and silently thanks him for not making this psycho his mom.


----------



## IvyGirl (Aug 26, 2014)

That's pretty harsh of the mom. Girls at that age are really sensitive about their appearance and what other people think of them. I would have fully supported her giving the kid a pixie cut, but bald seems like a little too far.

That being said, I bet once the hair grows back, it will be brushed!


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

IvyGirl said:


> That's pretty harsh of the mom. Girls at that age are really sensitive about their appearance and what other people think of them. I would have fully supported her giving the kid a pixie cut, but bald seems like a little too far.
> 
> That being said, I bet once the hair grows back, it will be brushed!


Pixie cut is fine for a girl that refuses to care for her hair. Mom deliberately made her daughter unattractive. Girls are sensitive enough. I see therapists in her future.

#Mental note to not ever go off on my daughter like that


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Mom appears to be a real piece of work. Sensitivity apparently not her strong suit.


----------



## CardReader (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, posting that on facebook was not nesscary, or cutting it all off. 

My oldest sister when she was younger wouldn't let my mom brush her hair. It was an hour every day of my sis throwing fits. 

My dad ended up taking her to get her a pixie cut. That crap ended real quick


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Yay for Mom!

She is soo done!

Well ok, the Facebook thing kinda is lame... 

BUT... She was TOLD.




Don't mess with Mom.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

wow someone's on a massive power trip


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

I think parents are to damned scared to be parents anymore...

EVERYTHING IS ALL ABOUT Johnny and Joanie's feelings.

Screw that! Brush you hair! Every day. Or you won't have it any more.

That's right, this Mom has SPOKEN. Get it gone.

Or else.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

I consider it emotional child abuse.

A cute short hair cut would have solved the immediate issue & would have sent a strong enough message. I got a pixie cut at 9 yrs. old & I HATED it. Also, there was a girl in my class with long hair that wasn't brushed & looked like a rat's nest. She was teased & eventually got the message.

I feel so bad for this child. I raised 2 daughters & never shamed them, privately or publicly & they were both challenging.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok.. I am a tough love parent in SOME WAYS... I give consequences when my kids refuse to do what I know is good and well for them.... but I would NEVER NEVER NEVER DO this. this Mom has opened up a door that this CHILD will harbor against her for the rest of her life -for humiliating her like this... 

Oh I felt so bad for this girl - the look on her face.. as others have said.. this is a time of discovering who you are -up coming teen yrs.. brat kids will even remember this and make fun of her.. it will always bring up devastating memories ...any respect she had for her Mother was lost this day... she can't trust her anymore.. so many other ways to deal with this.. 

SO agree with these thoughts on page 2



> “We don’t know what measures the mother put in place until this point—though I can’t imagine what measures would justify this course of action,” says Amy McCready, founder of Positive Parenting Solutions and author of If I Have To Tell You One More Time. “Shaving her daughter’s head does nothing to solve the problem they were having, which was that she didn’t want to brush her hair. Instead of digging into why she didn’t like to brush, or coming up with a solution or making it part of a routine, she resorted to shaving the child’s head. In my mind, it was a cruel and arbitrary way to handle it.”
> 
> Posting the photo on Facebook, McCready says, is tantamount to* parental bullying*. “We would be outraged if one of her friends took a picture like this and posted it online,” McCready says. “Public shaming completely erodes the trust between mom and daughter. Instead, it reinforces conflict and says ‘we are on opposite teams.’”
> 
> ...


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

This is not tough love.

This is flat out abuse.

That woman just needed to "win" in whatever perceived battle of will she had with her daughter, and was prepared to hurt the little girl in order to do so.


----------



## Kresaera (Nov 8, 2014)

I would never do that to my daughter. She hates having her hair brushed and throws a fit every single morning before school, but I still would never shave her head.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Every single morning?

My gosh, that ship would have sailed by Wednesday morning.

The hair would be gone. Until the tantrums are gone.

Now, don't get me wrong. I love my children. For my son's 16th birthday, he wanted lime green hair. So I did it. Two months later, flaming red. This year, I dyed my 13 yr old's head a very pretty colbalt blue. I have nothing but their own best interests at heart.

But when throwing a fit, a nasty, drag out, full blown fit about brushing your hair every day, well, I just will NOT entertain that. I am the Mom. Go brush your hair. Now. Before it's too late. And my kids know I am not fooling around with this.

And for those that say it causes harm to their little psyche, well, I guess they'll have something to talk about when they see a therapist when they're adults.

Or, maybe someday they'll thank me for putting clear rules and regulations upon them.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Revamped said:


> I think parents are to damned scared to be parents anymore...
> 
> EVERYTHING IS ALL ABOUT Johnny and Joanie's feelings.
> 
> ...


there is a line between consequences and going to far. Pixie cut is enough, the rest is mommy showing who is in charge. There are better ways to do that. You can have rules and boundaries without humiliation.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Disgusting
Probably another prozac prodigy.
Good grief.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Humiliation isn't discipline.
Cutting her hair short is one thing, to completely shave her head and put on social media to show off your 'lesson' is just cruel.

Wonder if one day the kid will repay the 'lesson' (I think many would do it for her lol).


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Revamped said:


> But when throwing a fit, a nasty, drag out, full blown fit about brushing your hair every day, well, I just will NOT entertain that. I am the Mom. Go brush your hair. Now. Before it's too late. And my kids know I am not fooling around with this.


She may have throws full blown fits, she may not have.
None of us know.


----------

